# color fadded



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

Well its been a long time but i am back trying to heat press some shirts for a friend. I have a swing man and tried doing some shirts but the color came out faded. I tried 250 degrees and 400 degrees and i got the same thing. I am trying to heat press to cotton t shirts.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

What kind/brand of shirt are you using?


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

What are you heat pressing...transfers-what kind, vinyl, dtg prints...?


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

just regular transfer from paper.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

its a 100 percent cotton shirt


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sorry...I don't know what a regular transfer from paper is.
Is it a color copy or inkjet transfer? Is it a plastisol transfer? If so, who made the transfer? Is it a sublimation transfer? Help me out here so I can try and help you.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

I have inkjet paper and laser paper. I go to kinkos and print the picture to each paper (trying to figure out the best paper) then i cut my heat press on first to 250 then to 400 and when i pressed both papers it was very fadded on the shirt.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

can i have had my paper to long?? Is there a time limit to keep paper around before you use it?


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Your transfers use transparent ink/toner. If you are not using white t-shirts, then the shirt color will mute your transfer colors. If you are now experiencing problems and all other variables are unchanged, I would try a new batch of paper.


----------



## ilt0022 (Feb 27, 2015)

what kind of ink are you using? Pigment inks are duller than dye but more water resistant. Also worth checking your printer settings and maybe downloading an ICC profile.


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

ilt0022 said:


> what kind of ink are you using? Pigment inks are duller than dye but more water resistant. Also worth checking your printer settings and maybe downloading an ICC profile.


I am printing at kinkos.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Printing business in Fort Lauderdale Print.


----------

